# Theological Humor



## Romans922 (Jan 31, 2007)

This past summer, I finally sat down and read a lot of pro/con FV stuff. 

My friend and I were talking one day and they had a small child, and I said, 

Me: "You know what a good song would be for a FV advocate?" 

Friend: "No, what?"

Me: "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] They'll know we are Christians by our baptism, by our baptism, They will know we are Christians by our baptism." 

Friend: "Ha, Ha"



I thought it was funny. 
[/FONT]


----------



## caddy (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Romans922 (Jan 31, 2007)

Fine im stupid.


----------



## tellville (Feb 1, 2007)

I get it.


----------

